# Britax in a Honda Civic?



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone have any experience using a Britax Boulevard or Marathon in a Honda Civic? Is there space for it?

We're considering getting a Civic, and we have the Boulevard. Dd is 3, but small, so will probably be in the Boulevard for awhile. She's an only, so no need to fit another car seat in the car.

Thanks!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

We have an 05 Civic and love it







We have had two Regents, a Regent and a Marathon and just a Marathon all without problems, we can easily fit the Marathon rear facing in the middle (though it sounds like that wouldn't be an issue for you.). Anyway yes a Marathon fits great. Just as a note neither of us is very tall there might be a problem if one of you is tall but I still think it would work.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

We have a rear-facing Roundabout in an 03 Civic. Fits well behind the driver's seat, even when DH drives with the seat all the way back. We could - and have - put it in the middle, but that restricts use of the backseat too much; we can't recline the passenger's seat (which I like to do when we come home from a day in the city); and it is too difficult for me to lean in that far to buckle because I have a bad back.

Not quite the seat you're looking in to, but I thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## maryteresa (Mar 14, 2006)

We had a Regent in our '07 Civic without a problem.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. No problem at all. Fits RF without problem. Right now I have a rf boulevard and a regent in the civic. Now, no one else can sit in the back







But they fit fine.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If your 3 year old is FF'ing, I'd consider a different (FF-only) seat since you won't need the RF capabilities.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
If your 3 year old is FF'ing, I'd consider a different (FF-only) seat since you won't need the RF capabilities.

She is FF...but I really don't have the money for a new car seat, especially since she already has one of the safest on the market. Is there any reason it wouldn't be a great fit FF?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Gotcha, I had skimmed and was thinking you were in the market for a new car seat, instead of car.







No reason she can't use the Boulevard.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Our Boulevard fits just fine in our 2000 Civic and our 2005 Civic. Both are 4 doors. Right now it's RF in the middle in the 2000 and on the passenger side in the 2005. I think it's a tighter fit in the 2005. I can install it RF on the passenger side with a Snugride on the drivers side in the 2000 too







(which is my plan for at least the first few months after #2 is born.

We've owned nothing but Civics - a 1987 hatchback, the current 2000 sedan (that we bought new), a 1997 2 door, a 1997 hatchback, and the 2005 sedan (also bought new). We've been fond of all of them, and they've all held up quite well and gotten good gas mileage. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Civic. Sadly, I think we'll be replacing mine with a minivan in the next year, but only for the extra space for 2 kids.


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

We had a Marathon rearfacing in our two door 96 civic no reason it wouldn't fit in a sedan.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

We love our boulevard in our civic. The latch installation takes less than a minute sometimes, and is rock solid. Tons of room for a passenger, too.


----------

